# advice please: quick release TV wall mount/bracket



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

We have an Avtex 18.5" TV and looking for an extending wall mount with quick release mechanism. I've been searching the internet and now confused as to which one to buy...........Anyone got any recommendations on which one to buy, please? We intend to fix it to the side of the wardrobe and know we need to put extra support on the inside of the wardrobe.
Ours is a 1991 B544 Hymer 
Thanks everyone!
Sue


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

ronsue said:


> We have an Avtex 18.5" TV and looking for an extending wall mount with quick release mechanism. I've been searching the internet and now confused as to which one to buy...........Anyone got any recommendations on which one to buy, please? We intend to fix it to the side of the wardrobe and know we need to put extra support on the inside of the wardrobe.
> Ours is a 1991 B544 Hymer
> Thanks everyone!
> Sue


When I bought my Adria it had an avatex TV bracket fitted which was quick release. I changed it as I wanted a different method but it appeared to work ok.
it was like this one on ebay, there are others with more swivels.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Avtex-Sve...111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2342c9be77


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks rayc, appreciate your reply. I have looked at this one but really wanted it in black with a larger extending arm. We are off to Dorset on the weekend so will 'surf' the internet again when we get home.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As you do not indicate the make of your van I cannot refer to a specific model of quick release TV bracket but Dethleffs have a tapered vertical slide fitting to allow you to move the TV from one bracket to another. As I do not use this feature I cannot send pictures but if one marque uses this type of fitting, there must be others. However getting your hands on original equipment catalogues is not easy. You would need to contact an agent for your van.

Alan


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have almost exactly the same set up except mine is the B644.
I have used a triple arm wall bracket in conjunction with a sliding quick release bracket which bolts onto the triple arm.
http://www.towsure.com/vision-plus-quick-release-tv-bracket
http://riversway-gas-products.co.uk/acatalog/info_705150.html
I never travel with the Avtex in situ and the TV is very easy to remove.


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought the svenson 9.0 for use. It's very good, but comes in grey. 

It's quick release, so it's stowed for travel, one location for my son, and another for us when we want to watch a film.


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought one of these for a 24"tv in my bedroom at home and am very pleased with it. http://www.bracketsrus.co.uk/Produc...l/Deluxe-detachable-cantilever-bracket-p5240/


----------



## Gellyneck (Jun 23, 2014)

http://www.btechavmounts.com/product-range/consumer/flat-screen-mounts/wall-mounts/products/


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning,

The brackets we fit to our motorhomes can be seen here: http://www.visionplus.co.uk/shop/tv-wall-brackets/

These are all quick release and also black, so hopefully these may be suitable; of note is the plastic quick release bracket which you can be used with any other VESA 100 bracket and would keep the TV slim when removed.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks to all who have made suggestions. There's a good selection and and will probably choose from one of these.

Chris (Pemier Motorhomes) - does the whole bracket release from the wall and therefore stays attached to the TV? Or do we have to buy the quick release bracket as an extra? The 'blurb' on the wall bracket doesn't actually state its a quick release.
Thanks 
Sue


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

ronsue said:


> ...............................
> 
> Chris (Pemier Motorhomes) - does the whole bracket release from the wall and therefore stays attached to the TV? Or do we have to buy the quick release bracket as an extra? The 'blurb' on the wall bracket doesn't actually state its a quick release.
> Thanks
> Sue


From my earlier post.................
_''I have used a triple arm wall bracket in conjunction with a sliding quick release bracket which bolts onto the triple arm.''
_


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

ronsue said:


> Thanks to all who have made suggestions. There's a good selection and and will probably choose from one of these.
> 
> Chris (Pemier Motorhomes) - does the whole bracket release from the wall and therefore stays attached to the TV? Or do we have to buy the quick release bracket as an extra? The 'blurb' on the wall bracket doesn't actually state its a quick release.
> Thanks
> Sue


Good evening Sue,

The wall bracket would remain attached to the TV, leaving a small mounting plate on the wall but the use of the plastic Quick Release bracket on the wall bracket would overcome this issue leaving only a small protrusion off the back of the TV whilst the bulk of the bracket remains on the wall.

Regards,
Chris


----------

